# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Издательство Бхактиведанта Бук Траст

## Сёма

Харе Кришна! 

Не нашла в интернете какое-то региональное подразделение издательства в Москве. Есть ли таковое и какую деятельность оно ведёт по продвижению трансцендентных книг в книжные магазины столицы? 

У меня есть желание совершить служение - организовать отдельные полки с нашими книгами в магазинах типа "Путь к Себе" или "Белые Облака" (для начала, затем последуют магазины помасштабней). Всё сделать грамотно, с презентацией.
Готова выступить в роли торгового представителя Издательства, вести переговоры с товароведами, следить за продажей книг на точках и стимулировании этих продаж. 

Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте моё предложение. Насколько оно, на Ваш взгляд, актуально и можете ли Вы дать какие то советы и рекомендации.

Кланяюсь всем Вайшнавам, Ира

----------


## Aleksandr

Любой магазин, т.к. любой магазин это комерческое предприятие, не важно это магзин "путь к себе" или "библиоглобус", попросит во первых оплату за "вход" на территорию , а затем или ежегодно за аренду "витрины" или в лучшем случае ежемесячно, так что посчитайте сразу, сколько сейчас попросят я не знаю, но думаю при сложившейся ситуации на бумажном книжном рынке в свете будущих прибылей немало.
Самый оптимальный вариант, купить помещение под книжный магазин, сдать его в аренду под книги, а себе оставить самое лучшее место, так что если есть в распоряжении от $500 тыс. то это очень крутой проект.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Духовную литературу, просто стоящую на полках, обычно вяло раскупают. Это же не "йога за 15 минут" и не "как стать миллионером". Поэтому книги распространяют в основном санкиртанщики на улицах. А также проповедники, устраивая лекции. Не очень понятно как вы собираетесь стимулировать продажи.
Но с другой стороны, распространение книг Прабхупады процесс удивительный, поскольку преданные там просто инструменты, а делает всё Кришна. Так что может и получится  :smilies:

----------


## Наталья А.

Преданные же участвуют в книжных выставках в Москве. Или это просто презентация?

----------


## Сёма

Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> организовать отдельные полки с нашими книгами в магазинах типа "Путь к Себе" или "Белые Облака" (для начала, затем последуют магазины помасштабней).


У нас в городе (не в Москве) книги ББT (и "Шримад-Бхагаватам", и "Чайтанья-Чаритамрита") выставлены и продаются в торговых залах крупнейших книжных магазинов, а мелким это, наоборот, не интересно. У мелких не тот товарооборот и поток покупатей, книги слишком надолго зависают, а места комплекты занимают много. Вместе с нашими на тех же полках стоят книги матхов и даже брошюры каких-то неизвестных (а порой и известных) российских и др. авторов,  которые воруют изображения BBT  (а они защищены авторским правом), ставят их на обложки или иллюстрируют свои тексты,  не имеющие отношения к Кришна-_бхакти_, - просто чтобы собственные "уникальные идеи" проталкивать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вряд ли очень часто прямо комплектами в магазинах книги и продаются без преданных, на это нужно вдохновение конечно, но если кто-то когда-то купил у преданных, скажем, начало "Шримад-Бхагаватам", это удобно, если в магазине можно следующие тома приобрести.

----------


## Aleksandr

Если посмотреть по магазинам он-лайн, например Библио-Глобус, "Бхагават-Гита как она есть" стоит 499 руб. http://www.biblio-globus.ru/descript...uct_no=8924571
Например вайшнавский магазин Та же "Бхагават-Гита как она есть" стоит 199 руб. http://schastliv.webasyst.net/shop/p...a-kak-ona-est/
Преданные за книгу "Бхагават-Гита как она есть" на улице берут пожертвования 150 руб.
Вывод очевиден. Шримад Бхагаватам тоже на таком же уровне разница будет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> Не нашла в интернете какое-то региональное подразделение издательства в Москве. Есть ли таковое и какую деятельность оно ведёт по продвижению трансцендентных книг в книжные магазины столицы? 
> 
> У меня есть желание совершить служение - организовать отдельные полки с нашими книгами в магазинах типа "Путь к Себе" или "Белые Облака" (для начала, затем последуют магазины помасштабней). Всё сделать грамотно, с презентацией.
> Готова выступить в роли торгового представителя Издательства, вести переговоры с товароведами, следить за продажей книг на точках и стимулировании этих продаж. 
> 
> Пожалуйста, прокомментируйте моё предложение. Насколько оно, на Ваш взгляд, актуально и можете ли Вы дать какие то советы и рекомендации.
> 
> Кланяюсь всем Вайшнавам, Ира


Ответ Радха Дамодара Прабху:

Спасибо за Ваше желание сотрудничать. Ждем Ваши координаты для дальнейших действий. С нами можно связаться по адресу  pr16@bk.ru.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Стимулирование продаж? ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО! *Пусть Кришна вас благословит в этом начинании.* Интересное занятие, сам помню, как в начале 90-х распространял книги, которые продавались в киосках "Союзпечати". Не важно, что не те, которые с собой из храма принес, а важно, чтобы человек с книгой ушел. А по поводу цены... В мае 1990 "Источник вечного наслаждения" стоил: у преданных - 25 рублей, а в питерском "Доме книги" - 75 рублей. И раскупался в книжном магазине на ура... Для сравнения, в это время зарплата моего отца инженера была 90 рублей, а моя студенческая стипендия - 40 рублей. Вопрос не в цене, а в интересе...

----------


## Aleksandr

> Харе Кришна! 
> У меня есть желание совершить служение - организовать отдельные полки с нашими книгами в магазинах типа "Путь к Себе" или "Белые Облака" (для начала, затем последуют магазины помасштабней). Всё сделать грамотно, с презентацией.
> Готова выступить в роли торгового представителя Издательства, вести переговоры с товароведами, следить за продажей книг на точках и стимулировании этих продаж. 
> Ира


Харе Кришна!
Как ваши начинания, Ира, на каком этапе?

----------


## Сёма

Харе Бол!! 

спасибо, что "оживили" тему! 

если честно - никак. мой Прабху расставил по-другому приоритеты. так что пока тупо работаю в офисе. хотя...я даже начала презентацию делать..тексты подходящие находить..

но идея жива. и если вдохновиться, во мне может снова разгореться огонь энтузиазма!

мысль такая. что сейчас слово "йога" очень модное. и позиционировать книги и учение само как йогу. таким образом привлекать внимание.

----------


## Aleksandr

Харе Кришна!
Джая Шрила Прабхупада!
... думается мне на огне энтузиазма такое дело не сделается, здесь необходимо только знание распространяемого предмета и знание основ распространения, маркетинг, мерчендайзинг, но финансовый фундамент ... а на модном слове "йога" не сдвинешь ... на модных словах хорошо продаются журналы, в том числе "Йога-лайф" ... вот у меня тоже жива идея, но своя, но думаю, что я в общем заблуждаюсь, того факта что я купил 21 том Шримад Бхагаватам, две Бхагават Гиты, обычный и мини формат, Шри Ишопанишад, и думаю еще о некоторых книгах, недостаточно, чтобы "бизнес" "попер" ...

----------


## Сёма

Александр, Вы правы. Поддержание - это самое сложное) начать легко, разрушить ещё легче, а вот поддерживать... 

на мой взгляд, самое важное - это твёрдая вера и правильное умонастроение...тогда маркетинг, мерчендайзинг и прочие страшные непонятные слова автоматически отпадают..

----------


## Aleksandr

> ...тогда маркетинг, мерчендайзинг и прочие страшные непонятные слова автоматически отпадают..


 Даже если вы распространяете на "улице" из рук в руки, думаю даже в этом случае они не отпадают, а уж тем более в "предприятии"

----------

